# Our Trip to Oregon



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Our goal this year was to catch a fish bigger then we are......looked at several options and settled on Oregon. Initially was going to just fly out for a weekend and fish for Oversized Sturgeon, decided to make a week of it.

We flew into Oregon and rented a Motorhome from RentRv.com. Was not a newer motorhome, but was clean, ran great and was cheap. 

We started our week by driving to Tillamook to fish off the beach or jetty and hooked up with Rick at Barview Jetty Store....great guy, great information, set us on where to be for which tide, great guy...even loaned us a fishing rod.

We fished for Greenling, Surfperch and Sea Bass...had a great time.





































After fishing the coast for the weekend, we headed back towards Portland, and Oregon City to fish for Giant Sturgeon


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I had set up our trip with Charlie of NW Sturgeon Adventures and he was fantastic. We started off wanting two boats, few more people joined us and a couple weeks before needed another boat and he put the whole thing together.

Got to say, the boat will hold six, we set it up for three to a boat. Charlie said we were wasting our money, we can take less boats and everyone will catch a big Sturgeon.....we went with three boats and everybody caught several big sturgeon, but I think we could have done the same thing with fewer boats......not often you get a guide that will try to save you some money.

Charlie was a great guy and the other boats he arranged for did a fantastic job. The Sturgeon trip was the focus of the trip and it was fantastic.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

After the Sturgeon Charter, we headed inland and fished the Deschutes River in Oregon country.....we drove past Mt Hoot, and through mountains that really reminded me of the Smokies.......then we drove out into the Canyon country.

The Deschutes River was great.....we didn't tear em up, but we all managed a few trout....really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great trip,Nice pictures.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

After the Deschutes, we head to the Ponderosa Pine Forests to fish the Metholius........an incredibly beautiful river. Crystal clear water, fast, deep and a tough fish, but holds a good number of Bull Trout.

My goal was to catch a Bull Trout and while I didn't manage to land one, I did fool one into taking my fly.....but he handed me my butt and left with my fly.

It was great, but only one of us landed a fish, but still enjoyed it. Saw some beautiful country and a ton of Mule Deer.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

After the Metolius, we headed back across the mountains, these with moss covered trees and hit the ocean again in Newport. We had enjoyed the ocean so much, we decided to do it again.

This time we would fish from the Jetty and do a reef charter with Sea Bass and our share of Dungeness Crab.

It was a great trip, also enjoyed seeing the sea lions.

As a bonus we also saw some whales.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

After having been or Oregon, I would recommend everybody put it on their list of places to see. Beautiful state, great fishing, friendly people, reasonably priced and a darn good time.

We did this whole trip for under a $1000 each......great time with great friends.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Looked like a great time. Nice pics!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool thread. Thank you very much for taking us along! Excellent story & pics!!


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds very reasonable for a great time.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

That is beyond cool. Beautiful scenerey!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool, thanks for taking us along.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice post Mark!
I was in Oregon last month too.
I fished the east side of the state near the Idaho border, Owyhee Reservoir for bass and it was the best bass fishing trip I've ever had.
High desert country, 3000 ft shear cliffs of red rock and 55 miles of water to cover.
There was lots of boats at the launch but we only saw a couple people the whole time.
We are seriously considering moving to Oregon


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice fish!!!!!
Moving to Oregon is awful attractive


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like an awesome trip :coolgleam


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting up the story. Looks like you had a successful trip.

I had two tours out in Oregon....lived there about 5-1/2 years. It's a great state to visit and explore. Alot of history there too if you're into that sort of thing. Easy gold prospecting too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Some guys have all the fun!

Thanks for sharing Mark


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thaks for the report! Sounds like an awesome trip! Daughter and I are headed out in aug and sturgeon are on our bucket list!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Our guide said August was great for both Surgeon and the King Salmon is insane......make your reservations early.


----------

